# Renewal of Visitor's Visa Section 11 (6)



## A Fairy (May 26, 2015)

Good morning all,

I couldn't find a similar question/thread to mine, so here goes! 

I checked out the VFS website, which claims that you *can* renew a Visitor's Visa under *section 11(6)* (basically a Spousal/Partner Permit with a work endorsement). But upon seeking advice from the internet, people seem to claim that you cannot renew a "Visitor's Visa" and must return to your country of origin. Has anyone gone to renew their LPP/Spousal Visa with a Work Endorsement yet? Do you have any experience with this? Any immigration lawyers out there who know better? Like I stated before, this is* not* an ordinary, short-term tourist visa, and I simply seek to renew it. It's a *valid long-term visa* based on a *spousal relationship including a work endorsement*. 

My visa states the following:

Visitor's Visa

"To reside with SA Life Partner ID no (followed by SA ID no) and conduct work until xx/12/2016" (visa was issued xx/12/2014).

By the way, I was one of those people who didn't have the company whose offer I submitted with my application specified on my visa! Meaning that... as per the wording, the visa does not restrict me to one working place. Regardless, I have not put this into practice, and still work at the company I initially applied for a work endorsement at. Does anyone know if this is true? If my permit just allows you to unconditionally work/change companies because of the wording?


----------



## j0ty (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow A Fairy, isn't that great that you do not have your employer's name on your permit and it is like basically allows you to change jobs when you want to.

Anyway if I remember correctly, you should be able to renew your permit in the republic as I read before someone saying you do not need to submit documents like police clearance cert. I actually have a checklist of documents required from VFS (when I applied for endorsement application, they gave me two checklists - 1 is new application, the other is for renewal). The checklist is at my home so I am unable to verify for you right now.


----------



## A Fairy (May 26, 2015)

Thanks so much for the response!

I know there's a lot of confusion about the certificates. I think that you need to only submit a South African Police Clearance (which is a pain of its own, but regardless...).

But if you do find the list sometime at home, please do share (for me and other users' sake)!
My visa isn't expiring until end next year, but if I would have to return to my country of origin to apply again, I would have to know just about now... anyway, thanks for the reassurance and response once more!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

A Fairy said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Any immigration lawyers out there who know better? Like I stated before, this is* not* an ordinary, short-term tourist visa, and I simply seek to renew it. It's a *valid long-term visa* based on a *spousal relationship including a work endorsement*.
> 
> ...


Hi Fairy, 

You are certainly allowed to renew your long term visitors status in SA [Section 11 (6)]. You will need to provide all new paper work though. Including all police clearances. 
You will need to add a letter and a copy of your contract in with your application and this time, they will most likely add the name. It is unusual that they didn't add a name of a company in the first place.


----------



## Scotty85 (Oct 19, 2015)

*Change of status- 11(6) HELP!!!*

Hi all!

I need help desperately! 
My visa me to live and work in south africa with conditions i continue to live with my spouse and work for company xxxx

The work part on my visa restricts me from working for anyone other than the employer stipulated on my visa. To change this i need to apply for a change of status.
Not only do i need to change my employer but i also need to change my visa into my new passport because at the moment i'm having to carry around my old and new passport.

I have spoken to VFS numerous times now as i'm unable to get past their application stage on their website. Some IT glitch! :confused2:

Can anyone give me some info on whats required for a status change/ what documents are needed etc. I need to get the ball moving. The criminal records checks are a pain as i worked in bother the middle east and England for over a year so need to make sure i'm able to get all this information together in a timely manner.

Any advise, tips welcome!!!


----------



## roybhelle (Mar 15, 2016)

I got the same problem with VFS I am currently applying for work endorsment, got all the papers but there is no police clearance from my country as I never been out of country for 5 years, got married with SA citizen and got 2 boys in that period..My permit is still valid until December 2016, got a job offer so I am changing my status/ conditions in SA.Are they right to ask for my police clearance? It looks irrelevant to me because I've acquired SA police clearance already as I am resident here in SA.


----------



## Dectempo (May 5, 2016)

can anyone tell me from experience what the actual processing times are for change of status/conditions applications. I know they say 8-10 weeks but does any one have better experiences time wise?


----------

